# Bendigo And Surrounds Brewers



## Kleiny (16/2/09)

As the Ballarat boys/girls have got something in the pipe works i thought i would try and get a Bendigo one up and running (age old Bendigo V's Ballarat  )

Awhile back i put a flyer up in the Bendigo HBS to start a Bendigo and Surrounds Brew Club

What i was thinking is now that their is 5-6 of us i know of we might start organizing, a brew day or social gathering.
Just to catch up with everybody.

So what do you guys think, im not saying full on club with presidents and meeting (stick that), just casual beers and discussion along with brew days, swaps, tastings and maybe a couple of trips to micro's e.g. Holgates (not to far out of town).

Discuss the idea and place your interest in this thread or PM me if you want in.

Once we are official i will get a thread started in the clubs section of this forum.

Cheers
Kleiny


----------



## reg (16/2/09)

Kleiny said:


> As the Ballarat boys/girls have got something in the pipe works i thought i would try and get a Bendigo one up and running (age old Bendigo V's Ballarat  )
> 
> Awhile back i put a flyer up in the Bendigo HBS to start a Bendigo and Surrounds Brew Club
> 
> ...


Bring your own Banjo.
Must have at least two of your own teeth.
No hair on your back means no entry.... :lol:


----------



## Kleiny (16/2/09)

reg said:


> Bring your own Banjo.
> Must have at least two of your own teeth.
> No hair on your back means no entry.... :lol:



Nice self description reg But your only aloud out on day release right :lol:


----------



## gava (16/2/09)

Kleiny said:


> Nice self description reg But your only aloud out on day release right :lol:




May have got a few more mates in for this.. but he put a good point across can we call it something different so our missus don't know we're going to go sink piss with mates


----------



## Kleiny (16/2/09)

gava said:


> can we call it something different so our missus don't know we're going to go sink piss with mates



I reckon the name will be decided later, the title just needs to be that so as AHB'ers now what im on about.

Generally most clubs have an acronym of some sort, we need people willing to attend first


----------



## wakkatoo (16/2/09)

Kleiny said:


> (age old Bendigo V's Ballarat  )



I'm happy to act as a representative of the ballarat crew and extend an olive branch hop vine of peace :lol:


----------



## Hashie (16/2/09)

Sounds the goods Kleiny, count me in.

I haven't got a Banjo but can bring a jews harp


----------



## notung (16/2/09)

Sounds wonderful... I'm in. :icon_cheers: 

Recently enjoyed visiting Thooft in Bendigo CBD to sample Timmerman lambics.

I'd be happy to travel into Bendigo to meet with others. Let's see who's interested and then we can organise something.


----------



## Kleiny (16/2/09)

Heads up for any one in Bendigo anytime soon

Bendigo Wines and Spirits has one of the biggest imported and australian beer selections ive seen. (same street as saddle world opposite the marketplace and railway station.

Its awesome and they actually know something about what they are selling (get in their for a good experience)


Kleiny


----------



## notung (16/2/09)

Kleiny said:


> Bendigo Wines and Spirits has one of the biggest imported and australian beer selections ive seen. (same street as saddle world opposite the marketplace and railway station.
> 
> Its awesome and they actually know something about what they are selling (get in their for a good experience)



Yes, that is a great shop.


----------



## Kleiny (27/2/09)

Im going to brew a Oatmeal Stout next Friday the 6th of March if anybody is interested and would like to come around for a look and a couple of beers on tap
give me a PM.

Could be a chance to catch up and for some to see an AG brewery in action.

I will post the recipe later once finalized brewday should start around 0900 and finish around 1500


Kleiny


----------



## wakkatoo (27/2/09)

Bugger! 

Would love to come but weekdays are no good for me at the moment (school holidays will change things)


----------



## Kleiny (28/2/09)

Can only brew on Tuesdays and Fridays, Kids at Creche

Im working that weekend :angry: Damn rotating shift work


----------



## Kleiny (10/3/09)

Well brewday went a treat on friday

Gava came around to catch a bit of the action and have a taste of a couple of my beers.

I think he got a bit out of watching the session and i hope to catch up again for a drink soon. (maybe a couple of yours gava)

I will keep posting my brew days here if anybody is interested to rock up you are welcome

Kleiny


----------



## gava (10/3/09)

Kleiny said:


> Well brewday went a treat on friday
> 
> Gava came around to catch a bit of the action and have a taste of a couple of my beers.
> 
> ...



I got a lot of out Friday and tasted some real nice beers...

Im ordering the rest of my AG gear this week and will plan a brew in the coming weeks....

OH and remember how I said my missus said i could get all my AG stuff.. yeah well after this weekend I'll be behind on the $$ she got her instant turf at the house and we went to Ikea yesterday and let me just say..... DONT TAKE WOMAN THERE!


----------



## Cummins (26/3/09)

Good to hear there is a few brewers in Bendigo. I cut my teeth with kits in bgo. These days I have moved to melb and brewing AG. I noticed you were from bgo and in the last vic swap Kleiny, was going to have a chat to you on swap day but couldnt make it in the end. 
I head back to bgo every now and then, if I happen to be back when you've got a brewday on I'll be sure to swing past.


----------



## gava (26/3/09)

Cummins said:


> Good to hear there is a few brewers in Bendigo. I cut my teeth with kits in bgo. These days I have moved to melb and brewing AG. I noticed you were from bgo and in the last vic swap Kleiny, was going to have a chat to you on swap day but couldnt make it in the end.
> I head back to bgo every now and then, if I happen to be back when you've got a brewday on I'll be sure to swing past.




I just finished setting up my AG gear that I got today, having my cherry popper brewday sunday... should be interesting


----------



## notung (26/3/09)

wakkatoo said:


> Bugger!
> 
> Would love to come but weekdays are no good for me at the moment (school holidays will change things)



I am in the same situation as you Wakkatoo. But school holidays are drawing very close now! B)


----------



## notung (26/3/09)

I wonder if any Goldfields brewers would be interested in arranging some sort of meet & swap at some stage. I was thinking it could be a pleasant way make each others' acquaintance... It would not need to be an enormous number of longnecks, perhaps 6, 12 or as many as will fit in a regular milk crate (14?). I'd have to think about something to swap of course, but I just wanted to raise the idea.


----------



## Kleiny (26/3/09)

notung said:


> I am in the same situation as you Wakkatoo. But school holidays are drawing very close now! B)



Maybe we should look at doing a brew day.

Use what we can to get a cube each out of the day. Sometime over the school Holidays

I will put my shed and brew gear up. Just need a day, something to eat, a few beers and a recipe.

Swap sounds good xmas in July


----------



## Doley (29/3/09)

Hey Kleiny, 

Id be up for coming around and doing a few brews with everyone tasting a few beers and such.

By the way Hello to all the brewers in bendigo. My names Keiron i live out Kangaroo Flat. only been doing kits for about 4 months or so. I havent thought about AG at all would love to see how its done.

Cheers,
Keiron


----------



## reg (29/3/09)

Kleiny

Id be up for a weekend of brewing an meeting you guys.
Just need somewhere to crash for the night.
Whats your firewood supplies like up there, could kill two birds one stone.
Any way will keep a look out at this thread.

Reg


----------



## notung (7/4/09)

Kleiny said:


> Maybe we should look at doing a brew day.
> 
> Use what we can to get a cube each out of the day. Sometime over the school Holidays
> 
> ...



Hey Kleiny,

Jeez the next couple of weekends sound like they'll be busy, but I'm sure if we put our minds to it, we can work out a plan... I am also available weekdays while school holidays last. As far as recipes go, that's pretty flexible. The main thing I suppose is to meet a few brewers and share ideas and techniques. For myself I had been thinking on the lines of another spiced pumpkin beer for the colder weather and xmas in July time. The chocolate porter is also planned, but we'll see how that goes (first attempt at what seems like a tricky style :unsure: ).

Let us know what you think! If it's not do-able in the short term I'm sure we'll work it out for another time.


----------



## Kleiny (19/4/09)

Im brewing next tuesday the 21st

Going to do a double batch of Traditional Bock some for me and some for the VIC christmas swap (should be great lagered until then)

Anybody in town drop me a pm and you can come around for a beer and a chat


----------



## gava (1/5/09)

Just went into Bendigo Wine and Spirits and they have 70 new beers (they said) getting put out tomorrow...

go in the afternoon the guy said and you'll have a nice selection to choose from.. I've got four dark beers to try.. the first one isn't fantastic


----------



## Kleiny (20/8/09)

Bendigo and Districts

This is your call to form a brew club.

The inaugural meeting will be held @ 1930 on one of the following dates: Fri 28/8, Tues 8/09/2009 @ Kleiny's Bar. (please advise of your preference).

I have at least 8 names (all to be pm) and think it would be a great time to form a club.

Come along and have your say on how it will be run.

The first night will be about bringing a couple of your beers for judging and deciding on how we want our club to work.

Any Q's Message me.

Kleiny


----------



## gava (20/8/09)

can I use that B.A.D picture in my signature...



Kleiny said:


> Bendigo and Districts
> 
> This is your call to form a brew club.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kleiny (20/8/09)

For sure you can im gonna


----------



## Barramundi (20/8/09)

good stuff kleiny hope you have more luck getting something moving than what ive heard with the werribee area crew


----------



## Kleiny (20/8/09)

Yep

I just figured i would give it a crack now that i have a few names.

It doesn't really worry me if i only get 2 or 3 its all about crapping on about brewing and getting some feedback on beers and equipment.

Kleiny


----------



## wakkatoo (20/8/09)

Best of luck Kleiny. Will support if/when the opportunity arises. All is quiet on the ballarat front - hoping to turn that around somewhat when my brewshed gets built.


----------



## Kleiny (21/8/09)

The meeting will be 

Tues 8/09/2009
as this seems to be when most can make it.

at my place is golden square PM me if you dont know where i am.

Kleiny


----------



## mrpolly (21/8/09)

I wont have any beers this time around, but by next meet up should have some ag, almost have all the gear. now all I need to do is learn how to brew


----------



## Kleiny (21/8/09)

mrpolly said:


> I wont have any beers this time around, but by next meet up should have some ag, almost have all the gear. now all I need to do is learn how to brew



This will be the place the learn some tricks.

AG= myself, gava, Brenthor
Biab= Hashie

Plus you will sample some brews from me (4 kegs on tap) and others. (just bring along what you can)

If you cant bring beer dont worry its only to get feedback from fellow brewers.

Im really looking for suggestions on how we want our brew club to work (bi-monthly, Seasonly) and what ventures we should could up too.

Kleiny


----------



## notung (24/8/09)

Kleiny, I would love to come along and be involved - sounds wonderful! I can bring a couple of different beers along for tastings, but of course won't be able to drink very much on the night. I have to get up 5:30am for work in the morning, which is terible! It will be great to finally meet some of the local brewers.


----------



## Kleiny (25/8/09)

Awesome that you can make it notung

So far i have about 6-8 people coming

As ive said to others the meetings are not about getting hammered they are about chatting to obsessed brewers and getting feedback on your beers.

The first meeting is about how we want the club to operate.

see you on the 8/9/2009 at 1930

I will PM out my address soon

Kleiny


----------



## Fents (25/8/09)

Kleiny said:


> As ive said to others the meetings are not about getting hammered they are about chatting to obsessed brewers and getting feedback on your beers.



yea best leave that to us on the vic swaps


----------



## gava (25/8/09)

yeah im a little worried about that vic swap  lucky my missus can pick me....


----------



## brenthor (7/9/09)

See you all tomorrow


----------



## gava (9/9/09)

hye guys.. im shattered i couldn't make the first meeting.. have to setup our mobile server rack for training we have tomorrow  

how'd it go? 

-gav


----------



## Kleiny (9/9/09)

All went great with 5 people at the meet and 3 apologies.

Great start, beers for tasting and a good chat about all things brewing.

4 meets a year (seasonal), next meet to be the VIC xmas swap as most of us are attending. Saturday November the 21st.

Kleiny


----------



## mrpolly (9/9/09)

Was a great night tasted lots of great beers, talked about all things brewing.

Oh got home to 3 pots dug up


----------



## Kleiny (9/9/09)

mrpolly said:


> Was a great night tasted lots of great beers, talked about all things brewing.
> 
> Oh got home to 3 pots dug up



Fence those poor defenseless hops and give them a hand.

You will thank yourself come harvest.


----------



## mrpolly (9/9/09)

Kleiny said:


> Fence those poor defenseless hops and give them a hand.
> 
> You will thank yourself come harvest.



Off to the hardware store to pick up some items to protect them, thinking an electric fence should do the job


----------



## gava (9/9/09)

excellent... i look forward to the next one...


----------

